# Willing to take in pigeons in socal



## swift101 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am very new to pigeons and am currently working on a coop in my back yard. I don't have lots of money to buy pigeons but am so exited about breeding them. if anyone needs to find a home for there pigeons in so-cal then please let me know. My e-mail is [email protected] if any one has any ideas of were i can get pigeons for cheap, that information would be greatly appreciated, but i also figured it would a cool thing to help out pigeons that need homes.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*You should browse under*

the adoption link on here. There are always plenty of pigeons that need good forever homes. 

You might want to tell everyone here a little about yourself such as your age, where you live, etc... so they could get to know you a little better.

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Swift and welcome .. Andi pretty much said it all. I'm in So Cal and have lots of pigeons needing homes (I rescue them) .. it would be really helpful to know a bit more about you, your setup, and where you are located. Please let us know.

Terry


----------



## swift101 (Oct 2, 2006)

i live in victorville. i am 18 years old and was told about pigons by a lady i meet. i was very interested in learning and breeding, but unfortinitly money is low right now because i am still in school and cant work right now because of a sholder injury. i am very sad bacause i dont thingk i will even be able to build a loft. i have wood but i dont know how much other things i will need to buy for the pigeons. i will also be doing alot of moving around for the next few years and i dont know if the pigeons can learn new homes or not. any ideas?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Swift,

Sorry to say that pigeons are not a good idea for you right now. If you got homing pigeons, then they would be "homed" to your loft where you are now. Moving around a lot would make it difficult to "rehome" them. How about just a couple of disabled pigeons as pets that could go with you?

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Swift*

Terry is right re-homing pigeons while moving around would not be a good idea. A couple of disabled pigeons (indoor) might be better. Also starting a loft cost money besides just the wood. Food, medical supplies and it is time consuming for the up keep of the loft. I only have one indoor pigeon and I spend a lot of time cleaning up after him.

Andi


----------



## swift101 (Oct 2, 2006)

I understand that i need to wait. its a big bummer but i understand it would be hard on the pigeons to move. a pet pigeon might be good, but i am still in highschool living with my parents and my mom thinks they are disgusting. are they realy that messy, and are they tame as pets? sorry if i sound stupid but just trying to figure everything out


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

swift101 said:


> I understand that i need to wait. its a big bummer but i understand it would be hard on the pigeons to move. a pet pigeon might be good, but i am still in highschool living with my parents and my mom thinks they are disgusting. are they realy that messy, and are they tame as pets? sorry if i sound stupid but just trying to figure everything out


I have an indoor racing homing pigeon, permanently retired, because he can no longer fly. (Check out his story in the STORY section: Parts I & II)

And yes, when I let him out, he can make little messes around. He also has what is called a Flight Suit (a.k.a. pigeon diaper). You can see Squeaks modeling his in my Avatar. Those suits come in handy when I have company!

All pigeons, like other animals, have their own personalities. Some are vey friendly and others, quite aloof. Unless you rescue one, you would have to determine whether you want a male or female, a flyer or non-flyer and whether you can devote time and attention to their well-being; NOT to mention feeding a healthy diet and, having an Avian Vet available if needed.

From what you are saying of your situation and how your mother feels, now is definitely not the time. However, you can learn all kinds of information for the future! There will ALWAYS be lovely pijies needing a good home when you are ready!

Pigeons make wonderful pets and all the bad press about them is mostly ignorance. Many members have completely changed their minds about the bad rep when they "just happen" to rescue a pijie in need. 

Best of luck in the future and I'm sure that some day you will be fortunate to have a pigeon for your very own.


----------

